# Problems racking



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Did the racking cane plug? That sounds odd. How old was the batch when you aerated it? If there was enough active yeast, they'll probably strip most of the O2 before it causes much oxidation. 

Unless you really need the carboy space, I wouldn't even consider pouring it out until you KNOW it's bad, like you tasted it in a year and it's all sour or wet-cardboardy. If you really need the carboy space, splurge on the $20 for another carboy! With all the time and expense of making a batch of mead, I would never discard one on a "maybe".


----------



## MichelinMan (Feb 18, 2008)

Ben Brewcat said:


> Did the racking cane plug? That sounds odd. How old was the batch when you aerated it? If there was enough active yeast, they'll probably strip most of the O2 before it causes much oxidation.


The batch was about 6 weeks old when I racked it. It was around 12.5% alcohol. I sampled it and it tasted good. I'm not in a rush for the carboy space... I just don't want to wait 6 months before I find out it's bad and have to start again. So just how finicky is this stuff? How much damage can occur because of the oxygen? What about bacteria from the "unsanitized" tools?


----------



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

Hard to say. Clean (but not sanitized) sure beats unclean. Taste it in a couple months, and take notes on a tasting now. If it gets worse, compost it .


----------



## wfuavenger (Dec 11, 2009)

12.5% abv is pretty good at killing lots of stuff. I say +1 on the try again in a few months and if it tastes worse than now, pitch it. Better than now, keep it and throw a party.:banana:


----------



## rwlaw (May 4, 2009)

Let er go, shoot you might end w/ some good vinegar, bit of advice though, get youself a auto siphon, neatest things since peanut butter IMHO.


----------



## mattoleriver (Sep 20, 2003)

rwlaw said:


> ...get youself a auto siphon, neatest things since peanut butter IMHO.


I love my auto syphon!:thumbsup::thumbsup:

George


----------

